# 1/20 Live



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Good morning yall. Im up. Its cold and windy as shit. Good luck to anybody in the woods. Kinda figured there would be alot of us. Damn sure hope yall are wearing a harness. These trees are swaying big time today.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Just got settled in. Goodluck


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Same here. Good luck everybody. Stay warm! Hoping to see some today.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be swaying at 30k feet on a jet plane dreaming of being in a tree. This work travel is getting in the way of hunting this year big time. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Tall but narrow 3 point just eased through. Looked like a fairly young deer. Looks like the cold weather has them moving. He wasnt liking all the wind though, he was heading somewhere in a hurry.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Butt planted on terra firma, no sway here! Good luck! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I just had a doe come in about 60 yards from me at full speed. He put on the brakes like he was sliding into 2nd base. Stood there very spooked and looking all around stayed about 5 minutes, looked around and hauled butt in the other direction.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> I'll be swaying at 30k feet on a jet plane dreaming of being in a tree. This work travel is getting in the way of hunting this year big time.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


I know how ya feel Jon! I just got back. Got tired of seeing way too many camels 🐪. All I could think about was what’s his distance and can I get a good vital shot on him.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Staying on the ground this morning. This wind is pretty fierce. Said it was 27° this morning with the wind.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

FishinSpot said:


> I know how ya feel Jon! I just got back. Got tired of seeing way too many camels . All I could think about was what’s his distance and can I get a good vital shot on him.


Yep, Jeeping outside of Vegas last weekend and this big ole mully jumps up. Man got my heart going









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Small young 4pt just came creeping through. He wasnt in a hurry to get anywhere.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Walked outside at 0430 and decided it just wasn't my morning. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Watchin' PFF from northern PA/NY line waitin' out the snow storm!
good luck y'all:thumbup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Nothing seen but birds. Now at waffle house. Gotta scout a section afterwords

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Just a bunch of does for me. Chili and hot chocolate now. Hopefully afternoon sit will produce!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Y'all are making me feel better about not going this morning.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Y'all are making me feel better about not going this morning.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yep. Made the kids a good breakfast and have a nice fire going.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I slept in this morning too. Tagged out in the Hutton Thursday, so I can only pig hunt... and after having to let that giant 6 point walk yesterday, I really wanted to sleep in today. Mission accomplished. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

One fork horn this am, eating lunch and fixing to head back at em.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Got up this morning and decided not to sit before Church. Just got back and am having a cup of coffee and watching pre-game for the Saints game and will head out around 3. Gonna sit in a ground blind this afternoon on some private property so hopefully it will cut the wind and keep me a little warmer. Can’t kill em in the camper!


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

watched some chasing about 200 yards from the tree i was in early this morning . windy and cold for sure. I only climbed about 15 ft in a big pine and it wasn't too bad.

Got down and sat on the ground near where I saw the chasing and got busted by a doe that came in to a fawn bleat. Saw like 6 big ass turkeys which was pretty cool.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was going to sit today out but a friend sent me photo of one he killed in Alabama this morning. 

So I'm up in a lockon.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's gonna be a good afternoon. I'm at the house cleaning after abandoning my wife for a week to go hunting, FML. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I was going to sit today out but a friend sent me photo of one he killed in Alabama this morning.
> 
> So I'm up in a lockon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You’re missing a heck of a game.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Back up for the afternoon. 2 bucks killed yesterday and one this morning at our club. All three chasing.


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Im gona sit on the wireline this evening. Wind should lay down a little right before dark. Somebody should kill somethin this afternoon.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally made it to the woods, me and the wife took the concealed and carry class today at the fairgrounds, I was getting anxious,told her this guy needs to wrap it up we got to go hunt. We made it tho, nice afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Im in bw. Had a fork horn push a doe through about 30 minutes ago. Good luck fellas. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Lone doe, no follower...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Just had a solo buck cruise through. Looked like what used to be a 6pt, but his right beam was broken. Only deer I’ve seen this afternoon


----------



## Amateur Alex (Jan 3, 2018)

Didnt see crap. Hope yall had more luck than me.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Amateur Alex said:


> Didnt see crap. Hope yall had more luck than me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I saw even less

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Had this guy sneek in downwind of me. Ill take it for my first hunt of the season.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

First hunt of season! That’s awesome. Congrats. I didn’t see any this afternoon


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Had this guy sneek in downwind of me. Ill take it for my first hunt of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was he stinking?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

The moon came out so bright I thought someone was coming in with a flashlight as I was coming out.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Saw 7. No horns worth talking about


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Saw O 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

2 lonely does is all I had this afternoon.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw 2 does and the wife saw 1 doe and a spike, back to work tommorow, back at em Saturday...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

FishinSpot said:


> Was he stinking?


Yea i think it was the same buck that came running the doe through earlier. She circled right back around and he didnt come with her. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I had deer shit on me all day. This morning in the field trial area I had a buck chase two does directly under my stand before shooting light. He was grunting the whole time. Just couldn't see anything other than tails.

This evening I was hunting in a fresh burn. I saw the biggest gray fox I have ever seen so that was pretty cool. Later, right at sunset had a yearling doe walk by. Then a few minutes later another doe was coming in and I was gonna shoot her and all of a sudden she spooked and ran off. She was well upwind of me so I was thinking WTF. Then I see another deer in the direction she was looking. I look through the binoculars and holy shit, big buck. There's about ten minutes of shooting light left and I range him at 135 yards. I start getting in position to shoot and get a God forsaken leg cramp and he catches me moving and I freeze. It's getting dark fast in that burn and I can't tell if he is looking at me or what so I SLOOOOOOOWLY try to get the gun up and he aint having it. See ya. As he runs off I can hear another buck grunting and chasing a doe dead in front of me but can't see him any where against the burned ground.

Oh well, Gonna try again tomorrow.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> Well, I had deer shit on me all day. This morning in the field trial area I had a buck chase two does directly under my stand before shooting light. He was grunting the whole time. Just couldn't see anything other than tails.
> 
> This evening I was hunting in a fresh burn. I saw the biggest gray fox I have ever seen so that was pretty cool. Later, right at sunset had a yearling doe walk by. Then a few minutes later another doe was coming in and I was gonna shoot her and all of a sudden she spooked and ran off. She was well upwind of me so I was thinking WTF. Then I see another deer in the direction she was looking. I look through the binoculars and holy shit, big buck. There's about ten minutes of shooting light left and I range him at 135 yards. I start getting in position to shoot and get a God forsaken leg cramp and he catches me moving and I freeze. It's getting dark fast in that burn and I can't tell if he is looking at me or what so I SLOOOOOOOWLY try to get the gun up and he aint having it. See ya. As he runs off I can hear another buck grunting and chasing a doe dead in front of me but can't see him any where against the burned ground.
> 
> Oh well, Gonna try again tomorrow.


Nothing better then hunting a fresh burn. Especially with some scent. It stands out against the burn smell 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw 16 at Camp Killamofo this afternoon. Nary a horn in the bunch.

I wasn't going to go, but I had 4 bucks chasing a doe all around the house at 1:30 this afternoon, with a stud 8 pt coming within 15 feet of my back door. Damn semi-pet deer!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I had three shots fired all around me at Eglin this afternoon....I saw six does and two spikes....No shooters today....


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

My future son in law killed his first buck this afternoon. I didn't see squat. My daughter saw two little ones and heard a bunch of pigs, nothing to shoot.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Weird rack on that one

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jaster said:


> Weird rack on that one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yeah we have a bunch of wonky racks we are trying to thin. Last year a guy killed a monster with a perfect 5-pt on the right, and a nasty mess on the left. We think that's the gene pool polluter. So any buck with a wonky rack is toast.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Yeah we have a bunch of wonky racks we are trying to thin. Last year a guy killed a monster with a perfect 5-pt on the right, and a nasty mess on the left. We think that's the gene pool polluter. So any buck with a wonky rack is toast.


Gotta shoot the doe that gave birth to them to "eliminate" the gene pool 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Gotta shoot the doe that gave birth to them to "eliminate" the gene pool
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 Yep! You got to get mom,dad, brothers, sisters, both sets of grand parents, aunts and uncles on both sides, all the cousins, nieces and nephews and any kids the deer might have fathered plus any kids his kids produced already. In other words...... There is no way to influence genetics in a wild deer herd.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I like the way ya'll think. Kill em all. Let the processor sort them out.


----------

